# 1988 Johnson shifter modification



## Johny25 (Feb 19, 2012)

I decided to modify the shift lever on my 88' 25hp johnson so that it was in the front of the motor. I paid $12 for the handle from a 92' model online and then custom made the linkage and braces for the shifter. I have a few touch ups to be made like better stainless bolts and heavy duty nylon spacers in the front but she is basically done. I know they make a kit to do this on the early 90's models but they want way to much scratch for the kit! This cost me about $30 dollars total and a few hours work. I drilled out the cam actuator to accept the 1/4" rod and cotter key and washered the backside, little gear grease and she works perfect


----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2012)

VERY nice job!!


----------



## JMichael (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice. With a little bit of paint it will look like it came with the motor.


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 19, 2012)

Johny,
another great mod. =D> 

I think this should be added to the innovative section of the mod list...
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3156


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. And yeah I wasn't sure where to post this Jasper since I am still learning this forum. You know Jasper I was thinking about making a thread here also on the conversion from a 20/25hp to a 30/35hp also? Good to see you Jasper!


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep, I know the motor conversion has been discussed and many would be interested in your mod and details you provided. The child's seat is another good one. Did you keep a record of your boat mod too?
Anywho, there is also a thread to post pics of your boat too... 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=139

Welcome aboard and have fun!


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 20, 2012)

I will make a post with the pics on the conversion sometime soon, it may benefit someone here? And yeah I already made a thread about the mods I did to my boat although I never took pics before or during the project because I didn't know sites like this existed when I did the mod lol. Do you still have your 87 30hp?


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 20, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> I will make a post with the pics on the conversion sometime soon, it may benefit someone here? And yeah I already made a thread about the mods I did to my boat although I never took pics before or during the project because I didn't know sites like this existed when I did the mod lol. Do you still have your 87 30hp?



Yea, I'm hoping to get the '87 30hp running this summer. It's a clean low hours motor, but it doesn't run as well as my '88. I gave the carb a good cleaning last fall. Hopefully, I'll figure it out. [-o<


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well I took the boat out in the driveway and put the motor in a barrel to run it and try out the shift lever and it works awesome! I will do this to any outboard I get in the future if it doesn't already have one. So much more user friendly and smooth.


----------



## DIZZYSPOTS (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info and details on both the shifter mod AND the horsepower increase...gathering parts now for both upgrades

cheers

Mike


----------



## DIZZYSPOTS (Mar 23, 2012)

almost done...brackets are cut, rod is ready..just have to finalize the length..then head to the lake on Monday for another test fligh..tank connections now have real hose clamps, filter was clean, plugs are clean..and a 2 stroke tach,,,,,thanks


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 23, 2012)

Did you do the HP upgraded already also Dizzy? Keep us posted  I got my new Tach in the mail Monday but we have gotten snow the last 2 days and rain the day before arrrgg  So I haven't been able to run my motor. Oh I also moved my throttle handle in about 2 inches lol I just can't seem to leave my motor alone. Always got to be modifying and tinkering. Maybe I will post some pics on this mod to?


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 24, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> ... Oh I also moved my throttle handle in about 2 inches lol I just can't seem to leave my motor alone. Always got to be modifying and tinkering. Maybe I will post some pics on this mod to?



Hey, Johny.
That's sounds like another great mod.
I wouldn't mind seeing that one.

jasper


----------



## DIZZYSPOTS (Mar 26, 2012)

No HP upgrade YET...the intake is on its way, still looking for a carb...found one on eBay...$295!!! gorgeous day here forecast high at home 82...at the lake 70...headed out to find a bushing to reduce handle hole to 1/4 in....i see that the MARS motors have the "closer" tiller, but looked like a LOT of parts to scroung up...


----------



## DIZZYSPOTS (Mar 26, 2012)

PS the tach/ hour meter combo was about $15 at www.amazon.com


----------



## DIZZYSPOTS (Jun 10, 2012)

What did you use to secure the rod into the shift mechanism...that is to keep it from backing out...not much room back there?


----------



## Johny25 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes the tolerances were very tight. Especially for it to miss or not hit the linkage that pushes the stop post that keeps you from being able to rev the engine to full throttle in neutral. I drilled a tiny hole really close to the end of the rod and used a very thin washer with a cotter pin to secure it. Not the easiest task to do being as tight as it was back there. But I was persistent


----------



## DIZZYSPOTS (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks...headed out tomorrow AM...with mini tach and gps in hand (and my wife and grandkids)...Want to get a baseline on the current set up before I start the 30hp/prop conversion...details to follow...


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 12, 2012)

cam actuator? i assume it connects to the shift lever and is what pulls the shift rod up or down to engage the clutch dog. i cant find mine on the motor or on the parts schematic, can anyone point me the right way? 80 johnson 25hp J25RCSA


----------



## Johny25 (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks like there is not one on an 80' #-o It should attach to part number #39 in this diagram
https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/JOHNSON/1980/J25RCSA/EXHAUST%20HOUSING%20-%2025/parts.html

Look at my 88' diagram..... the cam actuator is #11 and it connects to #39
https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/JOHNSON/1988/J25TELCCA/MIDSECTION - ROPE START AND TILLER


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 13, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> Looks like there is not one on an 80' #-o It should attach to part number #39 in this diagram
> https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/JOHNSON/1980/J25RCSA/EXHAUST%20HOUSING%20-%2025/parts.html
> 
> Look at my 88' diagram..... the cam actuator is #11 and it connects to #39
> https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/JOHNSON/1988/J25TELCCA/MIDSECTION - ROPE START AND TILLER




well........huh???? :shock: weird....


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 13, 2012)

looked at the 79's and its like mine but in 81 they start showing the actuator???? somehow pre 81 they got by without it. makes it kinda hard to figure out how to mod a shift lever.......


----------



## Johny25 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well if there is a will, there is a way


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 13, 2012)

yes sir! lol!


----------

